# Vitamin D Deficiency and Fecal Incontinence



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Very early in this line of investigation.

http://www.medpagetoday.com/Endocrinology/GeneralEndocrinology/45733
.



> In a small case-control study, women with fecal incontinence had significantly lower vitamin D levels than controls (29 ng/mL versus 35 ng/mL), according to Candace Parker-Autry, MD, of Wake Forest University in Winston-Salem, N.C., and colleagues


----------



## JMH91 (Apr 16, 2014)

100s of causes of fecal incontinence...


----------

